# Black Label 380 Schematics



## 02gunny (Sep 15, 2017)

I am looking for a source for schematics for browning black label pro 1911-380 semi-auto.
thanks
02gunny


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

02gunny said:


> I am looking for a source for schematics for browning black label pro 1911-380 semi-auto.
> thanks
> 02gunny


That gun looks like a scaled down 1911. If you can't find the schematic you're looking for perhaps one for a 1911 will do? I have a copy of "Gun Digest Exploded Gun Drawings" and that gun is not listed in the book. I'll take an educated guess and assume it's because of that guns familiarity with a standard 1911 albeit a smaller version. If that's the case then along with field stripping, complete disassembly and reassembly would be the same. At any rate it's worth looking into.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Duplicate post. Damn computer!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Did you try contacting Browning
One Browning Place
Morgan, UT 84050
800-333-3288
801-876-2711


----------

